# Install Freestyle



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, the goal is to build a comfortable daily driver.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Great start....

oh hang on. I see an issue already.

Theres a giant dwarf on your bonnet!

joshin.

What are you really doing with that car?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Creation of the steering wheel with cruise control.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Comfortable daily driver, Aye?... *Step 1:* Start with the Momo steering wheel cruise control mod!...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on this thread, I will share my little car audio invention with everyone. I call it “sandwich” Basically, when you start your engine (especially with rolled windows), there is a sound pressure on your chest and eardrums that makes you want to vomit (if you know what I mean) Sort of like nausea inside of a Maybach 62.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

This should be good...


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> Comfortable daily driver, Aye?... *Step 1:* Start with the Momo steering wheel cruise control mod!...


EXACTLY what I was thinking...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Step 2: 

The 25% tint. 5% makes car more comfortable, but can't sacrifice too much vision on a daily ride.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is the end of the grasshopper:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Sealed enclosure:


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Great! I love the freestyle. Keen to see how this goes!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Step 3

Whore mods:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

subscribing very impressive work so far.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like a great project, nice work too!

is your car an 09' or did you get a 2010 model early?


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never seen anyone tint their windows in the shower before. Awesome.

Reminds me a a visit to Florida I once made. We stopped by a tint shop that was in an old car wash. The motorized tracks and car wash equipment was gone but the rolled each car into the shop and hosed it down at the entrance. They kept the walls, floor, and just about everything wet to avoid dust and lint. Two people worked each car and they would crank out cars in about an hour each. There was room for about 3 cars (in a line) at a time. They were rolling cars through back to back like it was still a car wash. I can only imagine the profit that place made.

Anyway...back to your thread.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DIYMA work in a bathroom? Is this secretly BobDitts again? LOL- nice work


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This time I am going to try an interesting set created by Morel on Behalf of PG. (elite 951)


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

O.M.G......Pure PORN
wish i had that elite set(been searching for years to find such a set......Dangggg!!!!)

This ride reminds of back in 1996....aruba....SPL challenge.......
was the loudest car with 2 xmaxx 12 inches,2 kac 1023's deq7600 and kenwood cd player....
my all time favorite nissan sentra........
MEMORIES.........


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

fallbrookchris said:


> looks like a great project, nice work too!
> 
> is your car an 09' or did you get a 2010 model early?


early 2010 model


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Just test fitting new hood and headlights. The grill that came with the headlights was kind of gay so I had fit the stock one back. Also removed the Nissan badge.


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

Keep up the good work and i can't wait to see the finished products man


----------



## radioflyer97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm definatly going to watch this one. Lots of talent here.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

What cool work,...
I see what you mean with the freestyle thing now.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Making fog light bracing and front handrest.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

preparing amps for install...


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

good work, keep it up!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Great stuff. If this is being presented in anything like real time, it's going to be some real fun to watch your progress.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

damn... nice work


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

can't wait to see the future of this car...


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Forget the naysayers this *is* DIYMA! I've been eyeing a civic that my buddy has to let my inner-DIY-freestyle come out! I friggin love it! What amps are those?......... looks like a 450/4, 300/4, and a couple of 500/1's (maybe 300/2's) and some monstrosity (Zapco i-force???) of an amp below.

The sub in the middle of the back seat......very nice!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

metanium said:


> Forget the naysayers this *is* DIYMA! I've been eyeing a civic that my buddy has to let my inner-DIY-freestyle come out! I friggin love it! What amps are those?......... looks like a 450/4, 300/4, and a couple of 500/1's (maybe 300/2's) and some monstrosity of an amp below.
> 
> The sub in the middle of the back seat......very nice!


Have there been any?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I doubt it. Coolest build log in a while, love the presentation. I cant wait till tomorrow!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Incredible. WOW.

Can you give us an idea of how long you have been working on this project to date?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Incredible. WOW.
> 
> Can you give us an idea of how long you have been working on this project to date?


I'm really hoping the work is contemporaneous with the posts - then he'd be a mad genius and they're fun to watch.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm really hoping the work is contemporaneous with the posts - then he'd be a mad genius and they're fun to watch.


I thought the same thing....but its just not possible. I have thought about it. I wish it were true...and that he was some robotic genius, mad scientist who does more work after dark than most people do all week long. You know the very first pic of him on the hood almost looks werewolf/mad/dominating like... LOL

This thread is fun!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

You're doing the 4 JL amps *plus* the 4-channel D7??


Oh boy oh boy oh boy.....


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven’t decided yet how exactly whole system is going to run, since I have other amps that I might use. I’m just comparing which ones are going to look the better. 

To address some of the previous questions, I had this car for a few years but I never seriously worked on it, just did some little stuff when I had nothing to do. Now the Easter break is coming at school so I am really forcing it, because everyone is laughing at me that it will never drive.

Here is the finished wheel, the rest of the car is going to be build around it. I am also working on a video of my little car audio invention that I talked about earlier…


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice work. Nice car... If you ever need any spare parts I'm parting out my '92 SE-R.


----------



## undertaker (Dec 5, 2008)

...nice components...go4it


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Keep it up man, I love it sofar, very nice


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Amazing work so far. Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

you know what are these...


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet. this makes me want to get off my fat ass and see what i can accomplish


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Holey crap man! You got some talent going on there.

Jebus!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I finished installation of The Sandwich. There is a light nausea inside of the car when the engine is running. Almost like in a Maybach – you just want to vomit!!! 

Sorry, but I can’t find the right song for my movie. I need something like “la la la” or something like that…


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Car Audio Sandwich:


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

That is pretty sick idea to entirely deaden the dash...but only for the absolutely brave.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Interesting build. I like that he uses what he's got. As for the dash, been done before by a few people.. I know of 2-3 people that went even farther then that. Keep up the work. Would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

inspiring to say the least


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Makes me wish I had another vehicle.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, I have a big problem. This is what happened:

I was doing a burnout (stupid ) and one of the gear-box mounts broke. The bolt that that held the gear-box stuck inside the gear-box block without the head like this:










I drilled with a small bit first, all the way through the bolt. Then I took a larger bit (almost the same diameter as my bolt), and when I drilled almost all the way through the bolt, the dill bit broke inside.  I can't get a my round-nose pliers in there because the broken drill bit is 1/2'' deep from the surface. 

What can I do now? I was using Dewalt drill-bits and they are very brittle. Unfortunately there is not enough space to try to brake that broken drill bit in peaces with a hammer. Are there diamond drill-bits to drill out the broken drill-bit or something? 

I am really desperate now


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Craftsman 7 pc. Drill-Out/Screw-Out Power Extractors - Model 720SR at Sears.com


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Beat me to it! Good advice.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Tack weld a nut to the top of the broken drill bit... then back the nut/bit out with a box wrench... I would try this first before you tried the "drill out set" method.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Tack weld a nut to the top of the broken drill bit... then back the nut/bit out with a box wrench... I would try this first before you tried the "drill out set" method.


Careful, if it is a gear box you might catch something on fire...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing works, it turns out that a broke a Dewalt COBALT drill bit in there.  I ordered a bunch of diamond drill bits that should come in a week, otherwise I must change the gearbox.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a pic of my 150A stinger alternator with adjustable voltage regulator 12-19V that I installed earlier. 










Installing digital voltmeter.




























Installing you know what...


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

So just by pumping foam into the dash makes you sick? You've lost me.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

No, I just love the fact that you can remove the dash and the foam Is going to stay in a plastic bag without messing up the car!


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow great work so far cant wait to see the end result


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

This is interesting to watch. Tuned in for the progress!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Starting the construction of sealed enclosures for 9’’ midbasses out of 8mm plexiglass. The goal is stealth install with preservation of FULL functionality of power windows. :rockon:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my mint door upholstery.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Its looking good


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

:bowdown:

Love the idea for the sandwich!!!!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Midbass enclosures are done, windows pass just barely with 1/8'' gap. They are sealed 0.35 ft^3. I made them removable for future adjustments. Tonight I am working on door upholstery, will post more pics tomorrow...


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Insanity. I like it.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

It's been fun watching your progress. 

Quick question; why the sealed enclosure for the doors? I don't know any of the specs on those, but 1/3 ft^3 for 9" woofers seems small. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going to power each midbass with a separate JL 500/1 amp. I remember reading that both, PG and Morel recommend .33 cuft sealed enclosure for this driver to handle 300W RMS 1000W peak. I also think that enclosures are kind of small, but we will see if two 500/1 will be able to move them... 

The funny thing is that when I put the midbasses into enclosures I can barely move the cones with my hand! Is it good or bad?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> The funny thing is that when I put the midbasses into enclosures I can barely move the cones with my hand! Is it good or bad?


That's good, it means your enclosures are well sealed.


----------



## Bretfred (Dec 22, 2008)

Man you got mad fabrication skills. I bet its going to sound amazing when you get finished. good work


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I like how you will do ANYTHING to this car. I mean you fricken fiberglasses part of the dash because it was in your way. 

Keep it coming...


----------



## BuBz (Apr 9, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!! its giving me inspiration to get started on my truck. anyone up for robbing a bank????

Ive seen some crazy a** **** in my time (like 38 drivers in one car without a hole cut) but this guy has some serious ideas.


----------



## BuBz (Apr 9, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!! its giving me inspiration to get started on my truck. anyone up for robbing a bank????

Ive seen some crazy a** **** in my time (like 38 drivers in one car without a hole cut) but this guy has some serious ideas.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> I am going to power each midbass with a separate JL 500/1 amp. I remember reading that both, PG and Morel recommend .33 cuft sealed enclosure for this driver to handle 300W RMS 1000W peak. I also think that enclosures are kind of small, but we will see if two 500/1 will be able to move them...
> 
> The funny thing is that when I put the midbasses into enclosures I can barely move the cones with my hand! Is it good or bad?


Rock and roll. No shortage of power that's for damn sure. :rockon:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Doors are almost done. My friend told me it is fking spyker style. I googled “spyker interior” and dropped my jaw, I swear I didn’t copy the design! It is kind of sad...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

Owh....my Gosh
is this your first install dude
dah Shizzle [email protected]!!!!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


>


Hey man...you cant just be skipping steps on us here...we are droolin. How in the world did you do that lower panel? Is it plexi? More info!


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

MAJOR props to you man! How long have you been doing this?

-Matt


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I second that on the lower panel! Looks fantastic would like more info!


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

:bowdown:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is polished plastic similar to plexiglass, I am going to wrap it in black vinyl for practical reasons. The same plastic was used for midbass enclosures too. I stole it from somebody, don’t know much about it


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stealing stuff to make beautiful pieces for your car...?

-Matt


----------



## MrLister (Feb 17, 2006)

How much do you want for the car when it's done?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice. With this setup tuned you could go without a subwoofer. 

Out--standing


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

This guy has my vote for best install thread.

The dude is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is the continuation of the install of my sealed subwoofer box and the lower seat that I made earlier. Rear doors are almost done as well.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

whats gonna happen when u have some fatty's in the back seat?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I gotta say, this is an awsome install. The sub looks sweet, the door panels are killer. Man!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

BuBz said:


> I LOVE IT!!! its giving me inspiration to get started on my truck. anyone up for robbing a bank????


Stealing money form a bank is classic. In the worst case scenario you will be a respected person in jail for a couple years  , as long as you don't kill anyone. 



bballer123 said:


> Stealing stuff to make beautiful pieces for your car...?
> 
> -Matt


 but I needed it more than original owner...



MrLister said:


> How much do you want for the car when it's done?


Haven't thought about selling it. Maybe will consider even exchange for your car :deal2:




8675309 said:


> Very nice. With this setup tuned you could go without a subwoofer.
> 
> Out--standing


I don't know, I just put a 10'' sub in there because everyone seems to have one, I might need it for club music too. 




freemind said:


> This guy has my vote for best install thread.
> 
> The dude is nothing short of amazing.


Thanks, but this is not a competition. Everyone just does what s/he likes. I am sure that if people were tying to do their best, they would be doing different things. 



NOFATTYS said:


> whats gonna happen when u have some fatty's in the back seat?


:dead_horse:




dallasneon said:


> I gotta say, this is an awsome install. The sub looks sweet, the door panels are killer. Man!


Thanks, for all good comments. I would appreciate hearing some criticism/advises too, I am in for all ideas.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I wasn’t doing much work today, just removed, glass, moldings, mirrors,locks, handles, etc… for body work. I am still waiting for diamond drill bits, if I get them tomorrow, maybe I will fix the gearbox and take the car to a body shop.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

busy man! Keep it up.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

hats off mate!

Splendid piece of work.do tell me name of the Sub!


----------



## Beerhero (Feb 25, 2008)

:dizzy: wow, lots of sex


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, for all good comments. I would appreciate hearing some criticism/advises too, I am in for all ideas. [/QUOTE]

U NEED ADVISE?
whahaha....c'mon man.....the way u going now is 100% ok
what more equipment are you planning on running?
and when wil the car be sprayed over 
or wil it stay the same?
keep it up dude....wish i had my nissan sentra again!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Nothing too fancy, Clarion DRZ9255, JL amps and W6v2 sub. 

I have some Rockford Fosgate 12 ft (4m) RCA cables, but when I measure DC resistance with my DMM get something like 0.5 Ohm ( 0.7 Ohm minus 0.2 Ohm probes in series) I think it is pretty bad.. My cheap home cables of equal length show only 0.3 Ohms. LOL

What is a range of resistance and inductance for good RCAs?


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

does anyone have a towel i can borrow


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very impressive. I guess since you asked for advice, the only thing I would change/modify is the upholstery around the sub in the back seat. Maybe a very thin trim ring would round off the edge better around the w6. But that's nit-picking a lot.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Nothing too fancy, Clarion DRZ9255, JL amps and W6v2 sub.
> 
> I have some Rockford Fosgate 12 ft (4m) RCA cables, but when I measure DC resistance with my DMM get something like 0.5 Ohm ( 0.7 Ohm minus 0.2 Ohm probes in series) I think it is pretty bad.. My cheap home cables of equal length show only 0.3 Ohms. LOL
> 
> What is a range of resistance and inductance for good RCAs?


I don't think this is a problem. I really don't think it'll cause any audible difference.

You could try both sets in the car and find out for sure.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Judging by the speed and intensity of this build:

You must have no job right now -UNLESS it is in auto upholstery or custom car fabrication... OR
You have no job right now, and someone close to you is an upholsterer or in custom car fabrication!........ It makes no difference -'cause this build log is great!... 
I am jealous to have the spare time and ability to access to such talents.

The doors are awsome... Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is the update on broken gear-box mount. 
Lower arrow points on the broken drill bit inside of the broken bolt that I tried to drill out…. The top arrow points where the bolt is supposed to be.










The troublemaker: leftover of Dewalt Cobalt drill bit.










Drilling out Dewalt Cobalt drill bit with higher quality Cobalt drill bit:










Drilling out Dewalt Cobalt drill bit with carbide-tip masonry drill bit:










Drilling out Dewalt Cobalt Drill bit with industrial solid-carbide drill bit $50/ea:










Drilling out Dewalt Cobalt dill bit with industrial solid carbide bit round 2 (lots of sparks): 










Drilling out Dewalt Cobalt Drill bit with $20 industrial diamond-core drill bit. 










The result is extracted Cobalt drill bit  










Finally I made a new screw and bolted the gear-box back. Tomorrow I am driving to body shop...


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> This is the update on broken gear-box mount.
> Lower arrow points on the broken drill bit inside of the broken bolt that I tried to drill out…. The top arrow points where the bolt is supposed to be...
> 
> Finally I made a new screw and bolted the gear-box back. Tomorrow I am driving to body shop...


What a pain in the ass. I'm glad to se you got it worked out. We will all be waiting patiently for the post body shop update.

PS No more smokey burn outs


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> Very impressive. I guess since you asked for advice, the only thing I would change/modify is the upholstery around the sub in the back seat. Maybe a very thin trim ring would round off the edge better around the w6. But that's nit-picking a lot.


Yep, I am still thinking about the trim design. I don't want to make it out of solid material because then the rear seat is not going to be very comfortable. There is an idea of inserting a ring out of neoprene insulating hose used for air conditioner piping, but I have to think how to do it. 



Ziggy said:


> Judging by the speed and intensity of this build:
> 
> You must have no job right now -UNLESS it is in auto upholstery or custom car fabrication... OR
> You have no job right now, and someone close to you is an upholsterer or in custom car fabrication!........ It makes no difference -'cause this build log is great!...
> ...


I am doing everything by myself. This is my hobby, so there is no reason make other people to work for me  The only thing that I am going to pay for is painting since I have no place to do it by myself. Believe me you don't want to have as much spare time, I am jealous that you have a job. LOL  



trevordj said:


> What a pain in the ass. I'm glad to se you got it worked out. We will all be waiting patiently for the post body shop update.
> 
> PS No more smokey burn outs


Actually, there is going to be much more of burnouts and abuse. One of the goals is to kill the car in the near future, so that I have a reason to change the engine and drivetrain...


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

> Actually, there is going to be much more of burnouts and abuse. One of the goals is to kill the car in the near future, so that I have a reason to change the engine and drivetrain...


sometimes that may backfire - you land up killing the tyres and suspension and the engine and transmission survive LOL - so the expense has to go to the wrong aspects of the vehicle


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Good idea with the neoprene. Vinyl tubing from the hardware store may work as well. Comes in gloss black.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a set of those DeWalt drill bits and I hate them. It is like the step up from the pilot tip to the main shank is too aggressive, any time the bit starts to dig into something it catches and makes things hell. Do yourself a favor and give the rest of the set away.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

this is the craziest thread ever. i thought it was a joke when i first started looking at it but now i must say i am amazed.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

oneiztoomany said:


> this is the craziest thread ever. i thought it was a joke when i first started looking at it but now i must say i am amazed.


x2!!!! Very nice work.
John


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Actually, there is going to be much more of burnouts and abuse. One of the goals is to kill the car in the near future, so that I have a reason to change the engine and drivetrain...


Man My friend made 320 wheel with one of these things! it was a crazy turbo monster lol. No one saw it coming either


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, these are pics form the body shop. The body filler on the left side is due to thieves that were trying to steal the car last year. They inserted a chisel into the front door lock and hammered it. Then they used a crowbar to open the front and rear doors. Despite all the damage they couldn’t open the car. :surprised: As a result I don’t have the driver’s side door lock that would work with my factory key…


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

So when will the car get sprayed/finished
will it stay the same colour?
Good luck mayennn


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going to paint it the same color because it matches the carbon hood. The car might be done by the end of the next week or a week after that, I told the guys to take their time because I am looking for high quality job.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Carbon fiber hood......OMG


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

this thread it FTW!


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn! Where do u guys learn how to do all this stuff!!? I can barely cut a straight line..


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I learned from install pics. If I showed you the amount of raw materials that I wasted you’d be diarrheaing… :surprised:


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> I learned from install pics. If I showed you the amount of raw materials that I wasted you’d be diarrheaing… :surprised:


I saw some "raw" materials by the wayside via those multitude of aerosol cans used for the sandwich!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a few random pics of very cool CD player that I found in my closet. It is the very first generation of Sony's motorized flip-downs. It has so much tuning, I still haven’t figured all functions. lol No mp3 but it sounds excellent.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

going to use that Sony or the DRZ?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll take that sony if you don't wanna use it


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going to use DRZ, but I like this Sony a lot and miss it so much…  It’s one of the best-looking RTA-CD players if you ask me.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

I hated those Sony's.. soo many problems with them.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

PureDynamics said:


> I hated those Sony's.. soo many problems with them.


LOL, I think the first gen is sexy. When they changed the screen technology to show movies, the RTA became slow as crap, which was the best part about this player. 


Here are more pics of interrior pieces that I wrapped in black vinyl so they sort of match with windows from inside.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Any Updates?!?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

It's at the Body Shop, IIRC...he told them no hurry, so it'll probably be next year 

Jay


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Shister!


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

This thread is amazing!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Overall, the paint turn out great. There is little of orange peel effect on the roof due to thick clear coat, but it can be sanded and buffed later. 







































Man, is this car fugly…  I was so happy to drive the car back that I broke the driver's side spring over a bad railroad cross. :devil:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

The car is looking pretty gangsta just like your screen name. Only if you had some gunmetal Volks to go with the car. Just wondering, how much did your paintjob and body work cost for your car? I'd love to repaint my car, but I don't know if I'm ready to drop more money on the car since it's been having some engine problems and lots of leaks. 

I have an old 1996 Nissan Altima GXE that looks pretty horrendous on the outside. I'd love to repaint the car and fix it up, but everyone is telling me to get a new car. =T


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Definitely get a new car, dude, I didn't know what i was getting into! :surprised: The paint job was estimated $4000 at first (granted that I buy 2 new bumpers, 2 fenders, and finished hood) Then, after some talking and crying they agreed to do the same job for $2200 if I do all disassembly/assembly work too. Now the main problem is getting mint front and rear windshield moldings, since no one is selling them. 

I heard that there is a huge company, called Mayco or something, that does minor body work and spraying for $500 but I was too afraid to risk....


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> I heard that there is a huge company, called Mayco or something, that does minor body work and spraying for $500 but I was too afraid to risk....


MAACO Auto Paint & Auto Body Repair Service there used to be one in town but they closed after like a year. nobody would go there since you were lucky if the paint lasted more than 6 months.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I finally hooked up front midbasses . You won’t believe it but there is zero door rattles on the inside/outside even at full output! I was extremely excited about that. The volume is insane too. 

The bad news is that midbasses sound ass.  Even with 500W RMS the cone’s displacement is like 1/8’’ @ 20hz. The cones are basically not moving at all. LOL I am pretty sure that Morel or PG screwed up something with the box volume recommendations, 0.33 ft^3 definitely sucks. 
I will try to port the midbass enclosures, or get rid of 9’’ midbasses and go with 6.5’’ drivers.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

try them out IB into the door. OR aperiodic...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

falkenbd said:


> try them out IB into the door. OR aperiodic...



Aperiodic would work great as you already have a place to mount it directly behind the driver as long as it will clear the window and driver.

Here is some great info on doing AP.

AP Enclosures-The Aperiodic Cookbook | Tutorials | Team Audionutz

Install looks great. True DIY install right here. Keep it up.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Good call on the aperiodic enclosure, I am definitely going to try it. So the holes on the two metal sheets are supposed to align or not? 
I was playing with the subwoofer today. When I am hooking it to a JL 1000/1 amp there is no bass!!!! :surprised: :surprised: :surprised: :surprised:

The excursion is about 1'' and there a lot of bass outside of the car and in the trunk, but for the front passengers there is EFFECTIVELY ZERO bass.  I tried to reverse phase with the DRZ but it is even worse. It appears to me that bass cancels out on front seats and DOUBLES in the trunk.  Do you know how to solve it? LOL


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Good call on the aperiodic enclosure, I am definitely going to try it. So the holes on the two metal sheets are supposed to align or not?
> I was playing with the subwoofer today. When I am hooking it to a JL 1000/1 amp there is no bass!!!! :surprised: :surprised: :surprised: :surprised:
> 
> The excursion is about 1'' and there a lot of bass outside of the car and in the trunk, but for the front passengers there is EFFECTIVELY ZERO bass.  I tried to reverse phase with the DRZ but it is even worse. It appears to me that bass cancels out on front seats and DOUBLES in the trunk.  Do you know how to solve it? LOL


Is your trunk 100% sealed from the cabin? The rear waves could be making their way into the car and cancelling out the front.

Otherwise you might have some sort of standing wave inside the car that could be hurting you as well.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Anything improve when you roll the windows down?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe that sandwich is working a little too good. Your cabin is so sealed that it is taking too much power to move air within it?


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm going to get grilled for this, but I can't help but to feel its such a shame to have someone with so much skills, to put so much time, effort, and money into such an ugly, crappy car. 

This must be the best install/mod/fab work I have ever seen or will ever see, on one of the worst pile of junk metal money can buy. 

But then again, you have to play with the junk cars before you get to work with the GT-Rs 

now ignore my comments and continue! I'm watching!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

blamus said:


> I'm going to get grilled for this, but I can't help but to feel its such a shame to have someone with so much skills, to put so much time, effort, and money into such an ugly, crappy car.


That adds to it for me.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry about slow updates, I must pause audio install for a little while because I am very busy right now trying to find a job or money. I am driving all days across the state to without ANY music, LOL don’t even have time to wash the car…

I put 16’’ wheels from 2001 Altima. They have different bolt pattern so I used wheel adapters to convert my 4x100 bolt pattern to 4x114.3 I like them because they are factory Nissan wheels with Nissan emblem on the caps.





































Because these wheels are OEM the offset is pretty large (45), so even with 0.75'' wheel adapters the wheels on the car seat flash with the fenders...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

blamus said:


> I'm going to get grilled for this, but I can't help but to feel its such a shame to have someone with so much skills, to put so much time, effort, and money into such an ugly, crappy car.
> 
> This must be the best install/mod/fab work I have ever seen or will ever see, on one of the worst pile of junk metal money can buy.
> 
> ...



You are correct, but I just want to finish this project at all costs. In addition to that, little money that I spent wouldn’t help me because I was broke already when I started working on it… LOL


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

^ wow. this is an impressive build. didn't know what to expect inside a "freestyle build" but this is VERY impressive.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

blamus said:


> But then again, you have to play with the junk cars before you get to work with the GT-Rs


But the GT-R is a hunk of ****... should have said CX-7 lol.

Hope you find a job dude, Iwanna see more fab!


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

blamus said:


> I'm going to get grilled for this, but I can't help but to feel its such a shame to have someone with so much skills, to put so much time, effort, and money into such an ugly, crappy car.
> 
> This must be the best install/mod/fab work I have ever seen or will ever see, on one of the worst pile of junk metal money can buy.
> 
> ...


The way I see it you're not gonna tear into a nice car like this if you haven't already learned how on something else. A cheap car like this is a great way to learn all this stuff because you can try whatever you want.


----------



## rynakus (Nov 15, 2008)

I just saw this install. I hoped I would see a final product. I am going to wait anxiously for more updates!


----------



## melt (May 19, 2009)

Awesome project….hard to believe you did it with little money…LOL. Stop looking for a job, start your own custom shop.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good so far...nice ingenuity...I'm surprised you couldn't find the window trim moulding at Nissan...they had it for my '93 Altima when I needed to replace mine. Otherwise, you could always remove the vinyl 'skin' and either polish or paint the metal strips since they're only for decoration on the windshield...


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

would going IB take care of his bass issues? the guy clearly has the ability to seal off the trunk from the cabin effectively.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I haven’t found a job but I got a $2000 check from my brother for some pocket money while I am looking for a job. So I got some Hugo Boss dress for interview and still have extra $1000 to spend on the car, how about these news? 


I burned my 10W6 JL sub while trying to squeeze at least little bass form it. LOL I also accidently burned one of my 9’’ midbasses playing test tones, so I am going to order a pair of Morel CAW938 drivers for replacement. Do you have any suggestion for a single 10’’ sub so I can hook it up to a JL 1000/1 amp in ported box. For $400 or less…. 

Good times!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

make a larger opening for a 15" IB setup.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW!!!!!

Awesome


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I absolutely love the work, especially the trim work!

I'm very keen to know more about the upholstery work. What sort of sewing machine do you have, standard household type or a specialised machine? Twin needle?
Do you buy piping pre-made?

I am looking seriously at starting some leather work for a friend and what I'd need to get set up to do a half decent job.
Also, the steering wheel back cover ROCKS. one of my favourite bits, as simple as it is


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

give the IDMAX a try or one of the Fi Audio IB subs


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn! Wow! Just wow! I second the IB 15"


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Incredible skills!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, cannot choose between these setups I want SQ:

1x FI Audio Q15’’ 
VS
1x Image Dynamics Max 10’’-12’’ 
VS
2x JL audio 8W7


There is a place to integrate 3-4 cuft ported box into the rear seat...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> Ok, cannot choose between these setups I want SQ:
> 
> 1x FI Audio Q15’’
> VS
> ...


I used a single Fi Q15 in my last car ('05 DTS), I had it in a 2.5 cube sealed enclosure running off 920 watts and it was amazing. Fast, tight, and deep too. During my initial testing/tuning I broke the windshield glass where the rearview mirror mounts, but other that that I was extremely pleased with that sub the whole time I had it.
2nd choice would be the 12" ID MAX, but the Fi Q15 is actually quite a bit less expensive.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow. just impressive. i think i may try that sandwich idea soon 

do you know about what that cost to do the dash? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Pseudonym said:


> would going IB take care of his bass issues? the guy clearly has the ability to seal off the trunk from the cabin effectively.


Yep, I tried the IB already. The low extension is OK, but the only reason I don't like it is because the of extreme trunk vibrations that are nearly impossible to deal with. 




Big_Valven said:


> I absolutely love the work, especially the trim work!
> 
> I'm very keen to know more about the upholstery work. What sort of sewing machine do you have, standard household type or a specialised machine? Twin needle?
> Do you buy piping pre-made?
> ...


I will post a few pics of how I make seats and trims. It is very easy and common sense type of skill. You just have to figure out some techniques for making stitches and you are basically done. I don't think that you need something fancy to get the job done, I found a Kenmore sewing mashing from 1980s that someone threw away. If I were to buy a new machine I'd go to fabric store and look for thick threads, then pick a machine with cabinet table that can use these threads. My machine only accepts regular threads for sewing skirts, so I have to stich 2-3 times each connection, I believe it is a ******* method but it works for me: 











For trimming on the seats I am pulling middle condactor form a coaxial antenna cable and wrapping it in vinyl, looks pretty OEM. 



TREETOP said:


> I used a single Fi Q15 in my last car ('05 DTS), I had it in a 2.5 cube sealed enclosure running off 920 watts and it was amazing. Fast, tight, and deep too. During my initial testing/tuning I broke the windshield glass where the rearview mirror mounts, but other that that I was extremely pleased with that sub the whole time I had it.
> 2nd choice would be the 12" ID MAX, but the Fi Q15 is actually quite a bit less expensive.


Man this is wicked! I haven't realized the size of this sub until I took a tape measure, I am sure it is not going to look right in the rear seat. I think I am going to buy a single 12''. 

Where do you get IDMAX form? I heard they stopped making them in 2006? Are there more equally good 12'' SQ subs out there?





Brian_smith06 said:


> wow. just impressive. i think i may try that sandwich idea soon
> 
> do you know about what that cost to do the dash? if you dont mind me asking


I used about 4-5 cans of "Great Stuff" for entire dash a coule large black garbage bags, 10 little shopping bags, and 1 packaging tape. I forgot how much it was - $50 or so.


----------



## 330CK (Mar 4, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Hi, I haven’t found a job but I got a $2000 check from my brother for some pocket money while I am looking for a job. So I got some Hugo Boss dress for interview and still have extra $1000 to spend on the car, how about these news?
> 
> 
> I burned my 10W6 JL sub while trying to squeeze at least little bass form it. LOL I also accidently burned one of my 9’’ midbasses playing test tones, so I am going to order a pair of Morel CAW938 drivers for replacement. Do you have any suggestion for a single 10’’ sub so I can hook it up to a JL 1000/1 amp in ported box. For $400 or less….
> ...


You spent $1000 on Hugo Boss clothing? Here's the best advice in the thread so far: don't do that. 

Anyway, awesome install. I really like your ingenuity. I wish I had the time and money to do this.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Stop making the IDmax? Where you hear that? They are currently still made. Any ID dealer can get them. Online, Woofersetc.com


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the trimming tips! I especially like how you do the piping 
I'm going to go and get me an old car seat and a sewing machine and just go to town on it lol.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

My vote is for a 12" or 15" JBL WGTI MKII, it will sound great either sealed or IB.


----------



## world27owns (May 1, 2009)

Very interesting build


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got an IDMAX 12 that should be coming this week. Thank you everyone, I hope it's worth it. :surprised:



PureDynamics said:


> Stop making the IDmax? Where you hear that? They are currently still made. Any ID dealer can get them. Online, Woofersetc.com


BullSh%t / Image Dynamics ID MAX no longer made....



shadowfactory said:


> My vote is for a 12" or 15" JBL WGTI MKII, it will sound great either sealed or IB.


This sub is amaising. I used to have 12'' JBL gti but had to sell it to due to finantial hardship. I want to put the the sub into the rear seat, so I think that JBL's of Fi's dast cap can be damaged accidentaly with somebody's elbow. Thanks though.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Man I'm still in shock that those sweet hugo boss threads only ran you a grand!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I am still waiting for my new midbasses and the sub. Meanwhile I’ll show you what I believe is the best way to prevent any car from rusting. 
Buy chepest oil-mist spray gun and hook it up to a powerful air pump



















Get some used gear oil 70-90, preferably synthetic that doesn’t decompose. 










Heat it up with a torch to high temperature.










Spray oil into the car’s frame though all holes. This smoke that you see is little droplets of gear oil as I blow hot oil into the hole. 




















Unfortunately I lost the rest of the pictures but, you got the idea, just blow hot oil into all holes that you can find... If you do it well the oil will be dripping from the car for 1-2 weeks and the car will never rust!!!! Oil works even better if panels already started to rust, because rusty panels absorb even more oil. 

To be continued


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

interesting


----------



## turbov2700 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good idea with the oil


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Doesn't used gear oil smell like a junkyard though?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

oil the car? 
good way to make certain you die in a fiery car crash.
other than that, i admire your tenacity.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Doesn't used gear oil smell like a junkyard though?



It is gear oil, not engine oil, I don't notice a smell. 

Here is the installation of the kick-panels for those who said that it was impossible to put kick panels into this car, I am happy with the sound.  

Work in progress the car is too dirty…


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

This install is friggin awesome. Nice work man.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is an update on the blown PG 9’’ midbass, Actually the voice coil didn’t burn, it just slipped. I think it was because the enclosure was too small for this midbass. I literally could not move the speaker with my hand and JL 500/1 was too much. :smash:










I got Morel CAW938 for replacement today. These drivers are almost identical to PG elites, even the mounting holes perfectly match! :shocked: Morel’s rubber surround is a little bit softer, though.




















There is too little space to do a proper aperiodic enclosure, so I just rednecked 30 holes and stuffed it with polyfill. Now there is definitely night and day difference in the amount of midbass I get even with JL 300/2. :surprised: The midbasses get very hot again, I might need remove some polyfill and drill more holes, but too late for today more pics to come… Thanks for the aperiodic advice, it definitely works great! :rockon:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

cool... good work on the kicks. Let us know what you end up doing with the AP Membrane in the doors.
nice sandals too!...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, the IDMAX that I was waiting for came with a cracked magnet due to a shipping accident; I filed a FedEx claim and ordered a 15’’ Q from Fi Audio. FTW!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> Hi, the IDMAX that I was waiting for came with a cracked magnet due to a shipping accident; I filed a FedEx claim and ordered a 15’’ Q from Fi Audio. FTW!


Sucks about the IDMAX, big time.

I approve of your plan B though!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

out of curiousity what coil configuration was the idmax? if you get to keep it after the claim is all said and done would you consider selling it?


great worklog by the way. i plan to apply some of what i have seen in here to my build


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome job! I am with the other guy about the car and all the money into it, but then again, I guess when you put this much work into a car, why do all the fab work in a new car, when maybe you are not sure how it would come out. 

Looks great, just need to invest in some better rims IMO. 

Also if you are broke to begin with, how did you go about doing all this? 

Also, I loved my IDMax when I had it.........hated my FI Q 12. I believe it was bad from when they built it, but no matter, I am sure you will like yours. Good luck!


----------



## dannyboi (Jun 11, 2009)

this is awsome, i like the speakers in the footwell design


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

You've got some great skills - hopefully you will have a chance to use them in the future for a car that's not such a piece of $#!%.


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

rkb993 said:


> You've got some great skills - hopefully you will have a chance to use them in the future for a car that's not such a piece of $#!%.


If he comes from any kind of family like I do, He works with what he's got, and gets what he wishes he's always had in the future.


----------



## Bretfred (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol Sandals and socks ftw haha. It just keeps looking better and better bro bubbadueces where in kansas u stay?


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Ive been looking at this thread for the past 20 minutes and im VERY impressed . Your rebuilt interior looks a lot better than a brand new 2009 sentra 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

Bretfred said:


> Lol Sandals and socks ftw haha. It just keeps looking better and better bro bubbadueces where in kansas u stay?


Im actually living in andover. But i do spend quite some time in wichita. Mostly near old town.


----------



## Badmunky (Mar 9, 2009)

Up dates?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice work my friend, very nice indeed. I really like the front doors.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello thanks for your comments.  The 15’’ Fi is coming tomorrow, but my digital camera is acting up. I lost the place where I used to do my fabrication work due to **** load of debts, but one of my friends gives me a room at Al Capone’s building in Chicago to continue my build. I will post a few pictures from my secret location when I find another camera.  This is great!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I’ve got the my woofer today. It looks awesome, great quality much better than I expected!  I am using my cell phone because the retractable lens on my digital camera stuck. Maybe tomorrow I will continue the install at Al Capone’s place, too bad my camera died but I will post some more cell phone pics...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I’ve got my camera to work by pulling the retractable lens by hand lol. This is the secret fabrication building in Chicago, designed by Cosa Nostra mafia for Al Capone’ s alcohol business. It’s got multiple floors underneath and 5 floors on the top. The underground floors are designed to be a maze very hard to navigate, with hidden doors, and exits to city drainage systems. Traps with showers of concentrated hydrochloric acid are everywhere upon activation of security system. Since 2005 it is owned by my one of my friends. 













This is the entrance, the arrow points on where a shower of acid used to be in case of unwanted guests. 










The garage...










This is car lift like in tokio drift with three garage levels. 










Entrance to the underground maize...



















Another acid trap...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Unexpected door


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my favorite, the bank!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

That place is AWESOME!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok daaaaaang! I'm in... subscribed.. This thread has been the best damn read! Holy cow!


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

sunglasses inside......just makes the place seem even more awesome. Is that you?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok I have to ask.. Whats in the Bank? Really cool place..


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

PureDynamics said:


> Ok I have to ask.. Whats in the Bank? Really cool place..


 Probably something valuable. The monthly payment for this building is $20,000 and $1000 heating costs during the winter. LOL Chicago’s administration has been pissed about this house for a long time and bankrupts everyone who buys it, but they can’t because for every bankrupted guy there are 1000 others that want to own Al Capon’s place. :smoking:


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Probably something valuable. The monthly payment for this building is $20,000 and $1000 heating costs during the winter. LOL Chicago’s administration has been pissed about this house for a long time and bankrupts everyone who buys it, but they can’t because for every bankrupted guy there are 1000 others that want to own Al Capon’s place. :smoking:


That is so awesome man, did you take an acid shower yet?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep, the acid is awesome my skin feels so soft :gorgeous:

I’m doing sanding and polishing, but need to take final picks in the daylight tomorrow. It takes longer that I thought…


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I haven’t been working on the car, we are thinking about ideas for a great business. LOL Today I’ve got some wood materials for the new enclosure. I know that MDF is one of the best stuff to use but it is heavier than wood, so I had to make a compromise.  The JL amps+sub+battery already weight 155 LBS, so I had cut down on the weight of the enclosure with lighter materials...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

We are getting serious about starting an advertisement business. I only have 2-3 hours/day to work on the subwoofer enclosure, so hopefully I am going to finish the car by the end of this week… LOL


----------



## bomber (Jun 24, 2009)

nice...


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

havnt seen rings made that way but it works


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

A few pics of the progress.s I tried to decrease the number of parallel walls when designing this enclosure . It is 2.8 ft^3

Removing old 10’’ setup...



















Making new enclosure and the stand for the second battery (The oily towels under the enclosure are to prevent rubbing noises)


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

More oily towels to prevent rubbing noises between fiberglass and mental:










Then a layer of plastic to insulate oil form fiberglass:










Fiberglassing...
























This is the barrel that goes into the rear seat. I wanted to avoid the circle shape of the opening by making sort of tornado shape to help braking rear waves. Patented by my Kenwood .


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I just want to thank ALL people that recommended going with the single 15’’ sub. When I tried it, it was absolutely amazing SQ and SPL. I don’t know what I’ve done, but this time ALL bass is inside of the car and trunk doesn’t rattle at all. It looks like the rear wave of the subwoofer gets destroyed by the odd shape of the box or something. In short, I am very impressed and should make a video of this setup… 

This is a layer of liquid nails over the glassed part of the enclosure… 



















































Bass check...


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Started making the frame for the new rear seat... :smash:


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I was pretty confident you'd like the Fi Q15, I'm glad that turned out to be the case.

Also I've gotta say, I smile when I click "new posts" and I see you've updated this thread. Your methods are sometimes unorthodox but your passion and creativity with this project have made following this a very fun ride. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Made short work if that blade in the angle grinder! NICE!!!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, here is a few days worth of updates...

Installing rear fill 6x9s:















































3/4 neoprene foam under plastic panels, maybe to prevent rattling


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Making a new design for the seat out insulation for piping:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Originally I was going to solider the copper wire, but crappy iron couldn't heat the big mass of solider when it met the copper wire, so I made a chain link connection out of metal hanger: 










The trim is just going to slide like this:











Cutting out the middle section of the my first design:




















Prepping the machine gun!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is how the trims are made. I came up with it myself, so there might be better ways. I am pulling out middle conductor out of a coaxial TV antenna cable and wrapping it in vinyl like this:



















This is how I connect the two trims.



















The hole for the 15'' sub:


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! That crosshatching would have taken an hour or two.

Thanks for showing photos of the sewing process, it's still amazing that you do this much with a household machine. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, very impressive.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Dude you have some SICK skills! Looks great!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I said it before! true freestyle alright!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

dang dude. thats awsome


----------



## szaffiri (Jul 8, 2009)

wow that is looking really good


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

F#$hit [email protected], as soon as I put the rear seat back my sweet bass magically disappeared. :kaboom: The volume of the sub dropped by about 20db across 20-180 Hz range. My 5’’ speakers in kick panels give me more bass than 15’’ sub !!!! 


Hmm, maybe I need to update to a 21’’ jackhammer? For dumb mofos that still want to put a sub into their rear seats - *
IT DOES NOT WORK!!!*


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

ok....well since it doesnt work....
whadcha gonna do now
2bad though......cuss i still find this idea wixed
n u dont c it evryday!!!
all n all...keep up the good work


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Originally I thought that I heard the front wave created by the woofer, and I tried to destroy the rear wave by odd shapes of the enclosure. But it turns out that the bass that I enjoyed so much was actually the rear wave. So I guess the solution would be to remove the rear seat or to catch the rear wave of the speaker somehow. Note that right now reverse phasing sounds even worse than normal, so everything points onto the physical location of the barrier (rear sear) itself.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

it doesn't make sense to me. The rear waves are the same as the front waves.........and since you are installing it IB, there should be a baffle between the trunk and the cabin - regardless of you putting the seats "back on" or not. And in that sense I don't even see the point of the structure behind the sub is for.

So when you were "enjoying your sweet bass" when the seats are off, was the sub mounted more like "open baffle"? - I.e. between the cabin and the trunk but the 2 air spaces are not sealed off from each other? If so I believe you were just hearing the bass bounced back from the back of the trunk, and you were lucky to have the front waves in phase so they don't cancel, but that is so unlikely. I still can't get my head round this.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

run ports that exit on the same plain as the sub


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

blamus said:


> it doesn't make sense to me. The rear waves are the same as the front waves.........and since you are installing it IB, there should be a baffle between the trunk and the cabin - regardless of you putting the seats "back on" or not. And in that sense I don't even see the point of the structure behind the sub is for.
> 
> So when you were "enjoying your sweet bass" when the seats are off, was the sub mounted more like "open baffle"? - I.e. between the cabin and the trunk but the 2 air spaces are not sealed off from each other? If so I believe you were just hearing the bass bounced back from the back of the trunk, and you were lucky to have the front waves in phase so they don't cancel, but that is so unlikely. I still can't get my head round this.


This his regular sealed box ~ 2.8-3 ft^3 with driver displacement, not IB or open buffle. The only changes I made was to install the rear seat, and ALL bass magically disappeared. I had exactly the same experience with the 10'' sub in the first setup.



AdamTaylor said:


> run ports that exit on the same plain as the sub


I basically created a shaker without audible bass. Yep, I going to play with some kind of ports in attempt to catch the rear wave of the sub!


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

port thru the rear deck could work.

OR you could seal off the rear wave and front wave so they can't cancel, see if that helps.

basically wall off the trunk, have only the front of the speaker poking thru the wall.

you could probably do it pretty easily by adding some more plywood to the existing structure.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

falkenbd said:


> port thru the rear deck could work.
> 
> OR you could seal off the rear wave and front wave so they can't cancel, see if that helps.
> 
> ...



I like this idea, but I slacked. Instead of experimenting with ports, I played with impedance configurations, x-over, gains, and time alignment.

I short, I got this sub to sound like a good 10’’ sub mounted the trunk. :inquisitive: At this point I just want to move on with the rest of the install and return to it later, maybe. I want to make a video, but my camera sucks , so I will try to borrow a better one from somebody.

I blew 3 60A fuses @ 14V with JL 1000 while playing music and one 80A fuse during 16Hz test tone, so I know the power is there, just no bass! *:knife:*


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, all bass came back. At first I discovered that one of the terminals on the sub’s enclosure was loose and then I incorrectly adjusted Q number on the amp which led me into thinking that the rear seat screwed up the bass. The bass is great, but after about 20 sec of listening to it, you start hearing 1 khz sine wave in both ears. :surprised:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

My ****ed MDF ring spacer after short moisture exposure.









Made a new one out of wood, and protected it with the plastic ring on the outside.

































































¾’’ Neoprene Soundproofing


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

This is how I molded the lower panel to the main panel:



















And then removed the excess silicone with diluted hydrochloric acid.





















This is the update on the midbasses. I ended up drilling 60 1/8’’ holes. I also found that stuffing polyfill actually degrades the performance. You really need a membrane to get a nice tight midbass, so 1’’ open-cell foam sheet worked very well for me. I attached it with super glue to the back wall of the enclosure and it pretty much performs like a large box.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Got 99% of the interior put together, just needs lots of final cleaning.
Redoing front seats, just to remove some noob flaws:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Carpet for floor mats with rabber base that I found in Home depot, for additional soundproofing:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

and my favorite shot


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

F*cking gangster ride! You sir are a master installer. I'll have you work on my car....


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

blamus said:


> F*cking gangster ride! You sir are a master installer. I'll have you work on my car....


Thanks man, but I am not an installer.  Get basic tools and try doing everything yourself, it will help you in the long run! Yesterday I found second machine gun on the garbage. It seems to even more powerful than what I am using, but it’s missing the electrical gas pedal. Right now it’s in the garage in Morton Grove IL, if anyone wants to pick it up for free, pm me. You can find the gas pedal easily on ebay:

sewing machine pedal, great deals on Crafts, Collectibles on eBay!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very impressive work. Freestyle is an apt description for sure, and I give you credit for sheer tenacity.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

^thanks man, this is not true sq neither spl install, the only goal is to crate a comfortable daily driver, since I can't buy it what I want. 

This is my plan for tomorrow. I am probably going to make 6 plexiglass windows with visible amp internals. The panels are going to be finished in black vynyl. The goal is to have enough space to carry two 5 gallon bottles of drinking water.


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job man. One thing though, is that little square thing on the windshield and antenna? if so, do you get pretty good signal with the antenna mounted like that?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Started on making the frame. To do it right, you should flip the car upside down and nothing is supposed to fall free. 










first floor:










The frame is separate form the box, to save the amps form vibes in the long run:










this is how I am going to pace some equipment on the first floor. 










Second floor, windows are going to be made later:










side panels holding the bottom panel. 



















sides are made of 1/4 mdf with 3/4 mdf attached around the widows for better appearance:










right side:










left side:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

vladi627 said:


> Nice job man. One thing though, is that little square thing on the windshield and antenna? if so, do you get pretty good signal with the antenna mounted like that?


That is just driver paging, when someone knocks on it the alarm send you a message to come to the car.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

I ran out of power wires and other little electrical components, waiting for them to come to continue the install. That free sewing machine is gone, hopefully there is going to be another custom interior build log with it.


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

wow, unbelievable work. gave me some ideas for deadening, i'm wishing i could start my explorer over from scratch with what i've learned in the last couple of years.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

So, did you get the bass sorted and the 1Khz whine issue? Or is it all-sweet now?


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> So, did you get the bass sorted and the 1Khz whine issue? Or is it all-sweet now?


i think he meant after he's finished listening to the 15 play loudly, he's experiencing some strange 1k sine wave in his ears


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Excellent work, I also have a Sentra, but it's even older than this one and has a lot of work to be done. I'm pleased to see it turn out so well.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Really nice work. Its amazing that you have so many skills. I hope you have your own install shop?
Mike


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Deton Nation said:


> Really nice work. Its amazing that you have so many skills. I hope you have your own install shop?
> Mike


He said earlier that he doesn't, but I really think he should. This is one of the few people that I've seen _ever_ that I would actually trust to touch my car, and he's not even a pro installer. Absolutely jaw-dropping install, he must have a lot of time on his hands, LOL.

@ Yoursogangsta, I'm seriously considering buying a sewing machine so I can re-upholster my seats, they desperately need it. I didn't see earlier, what material did you use?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Are you in Morton Grove, IL.? If so I have to see your work. 

You may have a job if you want it too. 

Amazing!!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Here some more progress, basically the whole system is 100% functional and sounds pretty good to me. I just need to make trims for the trunk with plexiglass widows to show amp internals and clean the whole car very well.  I met one dude with that will find me a camera with a good stereo microphone to make the video of the system. 

little PCB


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Excellent work, I also have a Sentra, but it's even older than this one and has a lot of work to be done. I'm pleased to see it turn out so well.


These cars are great to work on, I can take the whole thing apart with 5 wrenches and a screwdriver 



Deton Nation said:


> Really nice work. Its amazing that you have so many skills. I hope you have your own install shop?
> Mike


Thanks man. I acquire skills through install. Not everything is silk smooth of course , a lot of times its bIc#. 



TJ Mobile Audio said:


> He said earlier that he doesn't, but I really think he should. This is one of the few people that I've seen _ever_ that I would actually trust to touch my car, and he's not even a pro installer. Absolutely jaw-dropping install, he must have a lot of time on his hands, LOL.
> 
> @ Yoursogangsta, I'm seriously considering buying a sewing machine so I can re-upholster my seats, they desperately need it. I didn't see earlier, what material did you use?


Go for it! I learned sewing process by myself, and it is was not harder than anything else. This is how I started and advise you to start: 

I took all upholstery off the seats apart and cut it into individual pieces along the sewing lines. Try to remember how they were put together when you take them apart (basically similar to the technique of diassebling a car) Then use those pieces as your cutting pattern for new material, and then sew the whole thing back together. Sart with front seats beasue when you take apart one seat you will have another one as your guide ( in case you forgot how pieces fit togeter). After doing a couple seats you should understand how the sewing works and you won't even need cutting patterns out of old seats. 



12v Electronics said:


> Are you in Morton Grove, IL.? If so I have to see your work.
> 
> You may have a job if you want it too.
> 
> Amazing!!


Thanks, if our buisness fails I will work for you. Basically we will offer an exterme vocation for rich people that are looking to reevaluate their views on life. These tourists will have an opportunity to meet high appointed politicitans, presidents of different countries, heads of organised crime, or spend some time in jail with some smart ass man. It all comes down to how much money people will be willing to spend.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> These cars are great to work on, I can take the whole thing apart with 5 wrenches and a screwdriver.


Mine to, lol, but I might not need as many wrenches!



Yoursogansta said:


> Go for it! I learned sewing process by myself, and it is was not harder than anything else. This is how I started and advise you to start:
> 
> I took all upholstery off the seats apart and cut it into individual pieces along the sewing lines. Try to remember how they were put together when you take them apart (basically similar to the technique of diassebling a car) Then use those pieces as your cutting pattern for new material, and then sew the whole thing back together. Sart with front seats beasue when you take apart one seat you will have another one as your guide (in case you forgot how pieces fit togeter). After doing a couple seats you should understand how the sewing works and you won't even need cutting patterns out of old seats.


Makes sense, now I'll just need to find a time when we don't need the car, LOL. Which vehicle to drive is a pretty straightforward choice when the truck gets 11 MPG and the car gets 33, lol.



Yoursogansta said:


> Thanks, if our buisness fails I will work for you. Basically we will offer an exterme vocation for rich people that are looking to reevaluate their views on life. These tourists will have an opportunity to meet high appointed politicitans, presidents of different countries, heads of organised crime, or spend some time in jail with some smart ass man. It all comes down to how much money people will be willing to spend.


In other words, you work for the Mafia? :rifle:


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Yoursogansta, 

You're just sooooo GANGSTA


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Did you just use regular vinyl upholstery for the new material?


----------



## dBincognito (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome install


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a little update, I changed JL metal tweeters in kick panels for Image Dynamics NX30. JL sounded a little harsh at high volume crossed 3.5Khz -12db slope. The NX30 are much smoother and I crossed them @ 2.5 kHz -6db slope. 

JL tweeters to be replaced:











New ID 30mm tweeter about to be violated to fit into 25mm JL mount in kicks …





























Stock and modified ID tweeter to fit into 25mm hole:










JL audio and Image Dimanics side by side:










Magnets:











For the hell of it, violating JL tweeter, did you know that there is a tampon inside? 










The new 30mm tweeters in place:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> In other words, you work for the Mafia? :rifle:


Nope, I am just unimployed mofo that wants to pay bills somehow. 



Megalo said:


> Yoursogansta,
> 
> You're just sooooo GANGSTA



"so-so" gansta 



TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Did you just use regular vinyl upholstery for the new material?


Yes, I went to a couple of local fabric stores and picked the thickest vinyl I could find. Some vinyls are thinner than others, so tell people that you are making car seats and they will give you the best one. 



dBincognito said:


> Awesome install


Thanks.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

You da man! You have us all wrapped around your little finger with this install of yours.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

here is the little video with my camera


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Yoursogansta said:


> here is the little video with my camera


LOL at the horn 

Very entertaining.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> here is the little video with my camera


Awesome, another bit of insight into the mystique of Yoursogangsta.

I love the horn. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

Dude...why r u talking like that?
Nice setup/installation
keep up the good work


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Great work.

The only thing I would have done differently is to put the heatsinks facing up on the JL's. I don't think they're supposed to be run upside-down like that (hot air does rise).


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Starlet-SQ said:


> Dude...why r u talking like that?


LOL I had to mute it. I felt like I was gonna get raped


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

.....this is speaker......this is window........yeah this is good......yes.....this is ipod control.......yesssssssss........let me show you my amplifiers.......ok.......yesssss........amplifiers.......yes......amplifiers.......the bass........yeah........come to daddy....yessss.....this is good...........let me show you!!!!!!!

now if he showed us his face or his voice then he wouldn't be as gangsta would he! but i saw a reflection of your face, I IDed you, I'm gona come get you, guns blasting!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

blamus said:


> now if he showed us his face or his voice then he wouldn't be as gangsta would he! but i saw a reflection of your face, I IDed you, I'm gona come get you, guns blasting!


or just check out the first page


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

What did you hear? I didn’t talk at all. I was just sitting quietly and filming. Maybe you magically heard my thoughts or somebody in your room was talking


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

capnxtreme said:


> Great work.
> 
> The only thing I would have done differently is to put the heatsinks facing up on the JL's. I don't think they're supposed to be run upside-down like that (hot air does rise).


You are correct. Now without pain in the ass I can't flip the amps. The 450/4 amp in the middle can be flipped and moved up a couple inches (to connect RCAs), but then I need to alight two amps on the sides to the same height and the hinge of the trunk is going to hit them. So the frame needs to be redesigned. Amp installation is a mistake from techical viewpoint. Ok, I will tell you the truth. the most portant reason for current orientation is that internals look better this way. (audio rice :thumbsup: )


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Ok, I will tell you the truth. the most portant reason for current orientation is that internals look better this way. (audio rice :thumbsup: )


i knew it


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

what type of camera is that?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Got another video with stereo mic:


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> i knew it


I know everything 



Cochese said:


> what type of camera is that?


You want to know which one not to buy? LOL Can A52 powershot or something like that..


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

Yoursogansta said:


> Got another video with stereo mic:


what song is that?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Did the movie work? LOL I reloaded it.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Cochese said:


> what song is that?


Shiva Shidapu - In dream


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

creepy fu%ker


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> creepy fu%ker


it is kinda creepy. why is he whispering?


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

to fool you.


----------



## Fallen (May 4, 2008)

Great job so far, I am really impressed by all the upholstry and trim work!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> creepy fu%ker





placenta said:


> it is kinda creepy. why is he whispering?





colorado_clean said:


> to fool you.


Dudes do you want to hear how I sound or my system sounds? If you want a boner I am not Cinderella.  



Fallen said:


> Great job so far, I am really impressed by all the upholstry and trim work!


thanks, I will do one more final update of the completed car.


----------



## vellocet (Nov 14, 2008)

Well you get stuff done. Nice install. I like how clean that hu looks, not a bunch of lights or flash. I'm kinda shocked that you put that much time and money into that car, but I applaud you at the same time.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I like the head unit, which Clarion model is it?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I like the head unit, which Clarion model is it?


That's a DRZ9255.


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

This is the most entertaining thread my eyes have seen. Very creative gangsta!!!


----------



## ramie2400 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats amazing install complete eyecandy hearty congratulations and applause for your hard-work,please post the finished pics


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> That's a DRZ9255.


Ah, no wonder I was drooling. Way more than I'm willing to spend on an HU at the moment, I guess I'll just stick to the more pedestrian Clarion units I'm used to using.



ramie2400 said:


> Thats amazing install complete eyecandy hearty congratulations and applause for your hard-work,please post the finished pics


I'm also waiting for the finished pics, though "I can wait forever, I've got time..."


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Impressive work.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

this guy is creepy, im leaving.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

creepy........ yes


but skilled


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool build..
Drz9255 FTW ! 
Check out my youtube drx video :laugh:


----------



## jeffhawn (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATES??!

please. please. please.


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

The spirit of your work explain why so many chinese smuggled to the state.

Hat off mate !


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

one hell of a free style install... very nice and entertaining indeed


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

so what happend to this thread?


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

Mob bumped him off?


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

whaha
naahh
maybe he's working hard
and will surprise us one of these days?


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn "Last Activity: 08-28-2009". For somebody with the addiction to car audio like us, he either hates this forum, has no computer at all, or something really bad happened to him. I really loved this thread.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

makes 2 of us


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Maybe he was annoyed by all the comments about being "creepy". Still, I'd love to see more of this build as well.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yoursogansta said:


> ...I will do one more final update of the completed car.


He wasn't planning to stay. 
I'll say I miss this thread too, it's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to agree with everybody when I say I too miss this thread 

It was like a drama, it had its ups and downs. And I wish I could build up the audacity he had to do the sandwich with his dash


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

too many acid showers?


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

I think we should hunt him down and make him finish this build. He's Iambatman on bimmerforums and he recently posted there 12 6" mids, 8 tweeters, 2 12" subs in 318is - Page 2 - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum post #49


----------



## eLuv_ (Jan 9, 2011)

bboyvek said:


> I think we should hunt him down and make him finish this build. He's Iambatman on bimmerforums and he recently posted there forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1439540&page=212 6" mids, 8 tweeters, 2 12" subs in 318is - Page 2 - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum[/url] post #49


This diymobile kegend is getting bashed on the elitist bimmer forum. I just spent 2 hrs Reading every line of this build. We need to get this guy to do his current build on a forum that will appreciate his ingenuity.


----------



## Spyker (Nov 5, 2010)

eLuv_ said:


> This diymobile kegend is getting bashed on the elitist bimmer forum. I just spent 2 hrs Reading every line of this build. We need to get this guy to do his current build on a forum that will appreciate his ingenuity.


I agree. with you at that. I only read a couple of replys, and what assholes.
this guy is very inspiring. i would love to see more info on the car.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Someone here who owns a Bimmer should join up there and try to coax him back! Sorry I don't own one, I wouldn't be very convincing incognito.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

xaxa it's not me lol some dumb mothierfucker  

Actually I never finished my car, everything has been fine. The bad news is that last week the car was flooded, i did some online shopping tonight to repair the interior.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's back from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back, now get back to work and take pics!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoursogansta said:


> xaxa it's not me lol some dumb mothierfucker
> 
> Actually I never finished my car, everything has been fine. The bad news is that last week the car was flooded, i did some online shopping tonight to repair the interior.


Lt. Chekov is back.
Thought you were in the bottom of Lake Michigan with concrete shoes.

Please update all of us with pics and a good long story about what you've done since. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 180sxdrift (May 1, 2011)

Wow, nice build!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lt. Chekov is back.
> Thought you were in the bottom of Lake Michigan with concrete shoes.
> 
> Please update all of us with pics and a good long story about what you've done since.
> ...


Actually the reason I stopped working on a car is that l fell in love with a girl that stopped talking to me because I was broke as hell. As the result I ended up laying on bed for a few months dwelling on all good memories, drinking hot tea with honey and aspirin. Then I set up a bunch of little companies in Chicago: furniture, remodeling, and property management. Have been doing good, bought new condo in one year, met a lot of great people 

This is what I've been doing all this time:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoursogansta said:


> Actually the reason I stopped working on a car is that l fell in love with a girl that stopped talking to me because I was broke as hell. As the result I ended up laying on bed for a few months dwelling on all good memories, drinking hot tea with honey and aspirin. Then I set up a bunch of little companies in Chicago: furniture, remodeling, and property management. Have been doing good, bought new condo in one year, met a lot of great people
> 
> This is what I've been doing all this time:


Nice kitchen work!
Looks like a good creative way for you to make a living.

So, did you get the girl?

I found mine (wife of 26 years) living in Schaumburg, IL.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Did you get the girl?
> 
> I found mine (wife of 26 years) living in Schaumburg, IL.
> 
> ...


No, maybe I will look for one when I get over this one


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice to see u back... Damn I miss this thread


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Found some heavy **** in my mailbox today 











The new goal is to create a private mobile work office in the car 

Also, I need more people to work with me in Chicago and suburbs, so if you live close to Chicago, have basic construction tools, want to be in my little mob, go my website and send me an email with your phone#. I am interested in perfectionists people for professional demolition, plumbing, quality tile work.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Accidentally found matching mahogany wheel and shifter for my mobile office this morning in a local car shop. Manufactured in December 1991. Some mafia was going to install it 20 years ago


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

I always wanted one of those wheels on my car in High School! crazy build on the sentra first brand new car I ever bought in 92.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have much time to work on the car, so undates will be slow. This is what happened to double carpet because of the flood. DRZ's power supply burned I sold it


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Car has Come along way. Great Job and its really nice to see old cars getting worked on too.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a little bit of work done today, the carpet was mad at the insulation. 





































Tomorrow will be installing the double din. Not sure how it will fit, layout of the center console needs to be changed.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

Installing the double din cd player. Freaking alipne pisses me off, they put a block on dvd playback, you need to pay with brake pedal and handbrake like an idiot all the time :laugh:, cant finish the install because that stupid **** now  
















































DUI ready


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

just connect both wires to ground?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

blueatlanta said:


> just connect both wires to ground?


thats what i've done for all radios i'v done work with and there have been no problems. Do a direct ground with them though for a better connection rather than through the harness


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

MTopper said:


> thats what i've done for all radios i'v done work with and there have been no problems. Do a direct ground with them though for a better connection rather than through the harness


it depends for me. i only attach the grounds to metal when i have to. ie old nissans, etc. otherwise, i just run em all through the harness ground.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome work!

Do you have both pairs of tweeter hooked up in the car, or is just the set in the kicks playing? How do you like the tweeters in the a-pillars vs. the tweeters locations in the kicks?


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

blueatlanta said:


> just connect both wires to ground?





MTopper said:


> thats what i've done for all radios i'v done work with and there have been no problems. Do a direct ground with them though for a better connection rather than through the harness





blueatlanta said:


> it depends for me. i only attach the grounds to metal when i have to. ie old nissans, etc. otherwise, i just run em all through the harness ground.


For this model its a combination of foot brake and hand brake to make video work and to unlock all menus. There is a bypass module PTR7 that imitates switching brake and handbrake in the right combination. Or you can do it with manual switches, witch is very annoying... I need this stupid bypass now. 

bypass for alpine iva w205 foot and parking brake - YouTube


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Do you have both pairs of tweeter hooked up in the car, or is just the set in the kicks playing? How do you like the tweeters in the a-pillars vs. the tweeters locations in the kicks?


To me it sound the best when the twisters are in kicks. The twitters above the dash are attenuated by about 12 db (sometimes even more), they are just to make more ambiance, little more neutral sound , winch is not pure SQ if you want hardcore.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is ballin. 

But seriously, incredible. And I thought my car was a pain in the ass to work on... this must have been just absurd. Really great work man, I hope you someday make six figures doing this kind of stuff for rich yuppies.



> Entrance to the underground maize...





> underground maize...





> *maize...*


Pardon my poor taste in humor, but I had a good laugh at this ^ 


Anyway, good to see this thread has been revived. And sorry to hear about the flooding...


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

Yoursogansta said:


> For this model its a combination of foot brake and hand brake to make video work and to unlock all menus. There is a bypass module PTR7 that imitates switching brake and handbrake in the right combination. Or you can do it with manual switches, witch is very annoying... I need this stupid bypass now.
> 
> bypass for alpine iva w205 foot and parking brake - YouTube


i was thinking about this today, i would try to run the amp turn-on lead across a relay coil and have it ground out both circuits.


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

So started working on the car again today. I hooked up the Alpine W910. There is a dedicated blue wire for the power antenna to rise up but it shows +12 even when CD is playing  I thought antenna wire should show +12 only when the radio source is selected  Was Alpine W910 made to have antenna up all the time regardless of the source?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if it's the same for the 910, but I know for other Alpine units, there are 2 blue wires. One has some kind of marking, but they're both mostly blue. One is for remote turn on, the other is for antenna. If your amps use the remote turn on from the deck and they stay on when you switch between sources, then I don't know.


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

subscribed: bump for updates!


----------

